# The Worst Attraction in Every State



## Brett (Aug 22, 2020)

The Worst Attraction in Every State







Not my opinion,   just a copied map off the internet

I can think of worst attractions in Virginia (go-karts plus )
and in Florida -   Gatorland is worst than Disney !


----------



## klpca (Aug 22, 2020)

Can't argue with Hollywood.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks like in most cases they just picked a popular attraction and labeled it on the map.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Aug 22, 2020)

The Old Man of the Mountain collapsed in 2003, so today it definitely is New Hampshire's worst attraction.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 22, 2020)

It's amazing how many of these "worst attractions" I have visited!   

Kurt


----------



## Luanne (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm surprised about Grand Canyon.  I'm sure there are plenty of worse attractions in Arizona.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 23, 2020)

There they go picking on Wisconsin Dells again


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 23, 2020)

Aaaaaand their geography is terrible. Anyone ever think Route 66 went through Nevada? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?

Not worth the time, yet here I am posting about it, because it's Sunday morning and why not.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 23, 2020)

Brett said:


> Not my opinion,   just a copied map off the internet


Why, because all the Covid threads are getting shut down?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Aaaaaand their geography is terrible. Anyone ever think Route 66 went through Nevada? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> Not worth the time, yet here I am posting about it, because it's Sunday morning and why not.



Funny you should mention that.  I was sitting here, thinking, "Oh, cool!  It does?  I wonder where it goes in Nevada? I'll need to check it out."  LOL! 

Some of the other things on the map make me question what makes something "the worst" of anything.  In Washington state, the gum wall is a weird but very cool thing in Seattle near the Pike Place market.  People stick their chewing gum on a wall in an alley.  For the entire length of it, untold thousands of wads of chewing gum are stuck on the wall.  It got to be so excessive, a few years ago they steam cleaned it to remove all the old gum.  It immediately started to acquire new deposits.  People make a point of visiting it, just so they can add their gum to the wall. 

Weird and tacky, yes.  But is it the worst?  Doubtful.

Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 23, 2020)

Agree with you, Dave, and others. Some of them, yeah probably. But the "worst" is Grand Canyon in AZ? Disney in FL? For realz?


----------



## Iggyearl (Aug 23, 2020)

I am truly puzzled by Williamsburg.  I live here part time.  Maybe the period costumes in CW are a little hokey to youngsters, but the area has some great restaurants, a super amusement park, great water park and an amazing amount of American history to view in the area.  Oh,  wait.  There are 11 timeshares in the area.  Maybe the author went to a presentation.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

Iggyearl said:


> I am truly puzzled by Williamsburg.  I live here part time.  Maybe the period costumes in CW are a little hokey to youngsters, but the area has some great restaurants, a super amusement park, great water park and an amazing amount of American history to view in the area.  Oh,  wait.  There are 11 timeshares in the area.  Maybe the author went to a presentation.



You may be right.  Williamsburg is a great place, for what it is.  This list says Waikiki is the worst in Hawaii.  I have to question their criteria.  The Corn Palace in South Dakota is pretty cool - as opposed to Wall Drug, which I think is way worse.  Carhenge in Nebraska is awesome.  The Mormon Temple in Utah (they don't specify, but I presume they mean the one in Salt Lake City), is an extraordinary building that took 40 years to complete.  Gorgeous architecture.  But the worst in the state?  Again, doubtful.

Wish I knew the source of this list.

Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 23, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm surprised about Grand Canyon.  I'm sure there are plenty of worse attractions in Arizona.



Apparently they’ve never made the drive down to Tombstone. Although really not THAT bad, the only original building still standing is the Bird Cage, and the inside of that place looks like a hoarders rummage sale


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 23, 2020)

Branson? I was thinking of any number of caves in the state. Unfortunately my pick would have been Indian Burial Cave. Fakest thing I’ve ever seen. It couldn’t make the list since it closed down in 1987. Another would be Bridal Cave. I have no idea if that one is still in operation.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 24, 2020)

I enjoyed Williamsburg. OK, the historical costuming was a bit OTT but it's a pleasant place to visit. The kids also loved Busch Gardens. If that's the worst place in Virginia then I certainly missed the better parts and surely the worst part of Nevada is Las Vegas!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2020)

I've got no beef with listing the gum wall for Washington.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2020)

Look liked they picked the some of the best attraction in each state. IMHO.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 24, 2020)

The Mystery Spot in Michigan is pretty bad. I would agree with that one.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 24, 2020)

dougp26364 said:


> Apparently they’ve never made the drive down to Tombstone. Although really not THAT bad, the only original building still standing is the Bird Cage, and the inside of that place looks like a hoarders rummage sale


Have to agree with this plus we were almost hit by same car twice driving Back to Tucson at night.  I believe car was fleeing authorities


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 24, 2020)

Instead of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame for Ohio, they could just listed Cleveland

(Cincinnati Native here)

Cheers


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2020)

x3 skier said:


> Instead of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame for Ohio, they could just listed Cleveland
> 
> (Cincinnati Native here)
> 
> Cheers


Is that what my friend calls "the mistake on the lake"?


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Is that what my friend calls "the mistake on the lake"?



Yes it is. Things were so bad several years ago both the river and the mayor’s hair t fire. The river from pollution and the mayor was at a trade school for a demo when sparks from a welding demo landed on his head and started a fire.

Things have greatly improved since then but any non-Cleveland persom in Ohio likes to poke fun at the City 

Cheers


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm surprised about Grand Canyon. I'm sure there are plenty of worse attractions in Arizona.



Any list that includes The Grand Canyon as a worst attraction is a useless list.

For NorCal - I would say Alcatraz Island.  Beautiful island (especially sailing around it), but a Prison as a tourist trap?
IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Any list that includes The Grand Canyon as a worst attraction is a useless list.
> 
> For NorCal - I would say Alcatraz Island.  Beautiful island (especially sailing around it), but a Prison as a tourist trap?
> IMO
> ...


I really enjoyed the tour of Alcatraz.   I can think of lots worse in California (where I was born and lived until 8 years ago).  I still think La Brea Tar Pits is a big, fat nothing.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2020)

x3 skier said:


> Yes it is. Things were so bad several years ago both the river and the mayor’s hair t fire. The river from pollution and the mayor was at a trade school for a demo when sparks from a welding demo landed on his head and started a fire.
> 
> Things have greatly improved since then but any non-Cleveland persom in Ohio likes to poke fun at the City
> 
> Cheers


That was a very funny joke. I hope your post was not true.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 24, 2020)

For Texas, they could have put the Dallas Cowboys. . . .


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 24, 2020)

x3 skier said:


> Instead of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame for Ohio, they could just listed Cleveland
> 
> (Cincinnati Native here)
> 
> Cheers



I would take living in Cleveland (I confess we're in a western suburb)  any day after growing up in Queens, living in a Chicago suburb and downstate IL (Peoria)! 



Luanne said:


> Is that what my friend calls "the mistake on the lake"?



Wrong! That mistake on the lake occurred in July 2016!



x3 skier said:


> Yes it is. Things were so bad several years ago both the river and the mayor’s hair t fire. The river from pollution and the mayor was at a trade school for a demo when sparks from a welding demo landed on his head and started a fire.
> 
> Things have greatly improved since then but any non-Cleveland persom in Ohio likes to poke fun at the City
> 
> Cheers



Several years ago was 1969- actually a half century past!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I really enjoyed the tour of Alcatraz.  I can think of lots worse in California (where I was born and lived until 8 years ago). I still think La Brea Tar Pits is a big, fat nothing.



I said NorCal. The Tar Pits are the pits. LOL
Did you ever see that B-Movie, Miracle Mile, that ended in the Tar Pits?

I prefer Angel Island vs. Alcatraz as a place to visit.


Sent from my iPhone using Thank’s


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> I said NorCal. The Tar Pits are the pits. LOL
> Did you ever see that B-Movie, Miracle Mile, that ended in the Tar Pits?
> 
> I prefer Angel Island vs. Alcatraz as a place to visit.
> ...


Yep, I knew you said Nor Cal.  Since the original post was not differentiating, I just included So Cal as well.   

Never saw that movie.  Growing up near Los Angeles I had been to, or by, the tar pits many times.  When dh, who had never been there, expressed a desire to go to Los Angeles specifically to see the tar pits I just laughed. However, we did go on our coastal tour of California one summer.  Since the last time I'd been there they'd added a small museum.  Still not worth a special trip to me.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 24, 2020)

Can't argue with the Charlotte Motorspeedway. Literally nothing to see here/there, folks....
Honestly, it never even occurred to me it would be a tourist attraction.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I still think La Brea Tar Pits is a big, fat nothing.



And it smells.  

Dave


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 24, 2020)

I agree that some of the picks are a bit bizarre!  It also seems that whoever created the map was not an Elvis Presley fan!!  They picked both his birthplace in Mississippi and his home in Tennessee for the respective states.   

My pick years ago for most annoying attraction in Tennessee would have been Ruby Falls near Chattanooga.  I can remember back in the 70s driving on I-75 between Ontario and Florida, or vice versa.  The signs about Ruby Falls started about 100 miles away (or so it seemed).  There were so many of them that by the time you actually got to the turn-off for Ruby Falls you were already tired of it!!   

Maybe it's a wonderful site to visit and I have truly missed something spectacular, but to this day I have never had the inclination to stop.  It became a running joke in the family.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 24, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> I agree that some of the picks are a bit bizarre!  It also seems that whoever created the map was not an Elvis Presley fan!!  They picked both his birthplace in Mississippi and his home in Tennessee for the respective states.
> 
> My pick years ago for most annoying attraction in Tennessee would have been Ruby Falls near Chattanooga.  I can remember back in the 70s driving on I-75 between Ontario and Florida, or vice versa.  The signs about Ruby Falls started about 100 miles away (or so it seemed).  There were so many of them that by the time you actually got to the turn-off for Ruby Falls you were already tired of it!!
> 
> Maybe it's a wonderful site to visit and I have truly missed something spectacular, but to this day I have never had the inclination to stop.  It became a running joke in the family.


I think you start seeing signs for Bronner's in Frankenmuth Michigan somewhere heading north on I75 in Tennessee. Perhaps that should be near the top of the list for Michigan; Bronner's Christmas Wonderland.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 24, 2020)

This map, whoever created it, is a troll's fantasy.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 26, 2020)

So for those who have not visited the "worst" attraction in Colorado according to this article -- a co-worker just happened to forward this on to a few of us for a good laugh.  It is actually quite accurate, as anyone who has been there can attest.  Enjoy!

*The unbelievable, gloriously appalling truth about Casa Bonita*​​*Folks from Denver are always at once dying to, and reluctant to tell you about Casa Bonita. It's not because it isn't awesome, because it is, it's that every time you start to describe it, the listener's eyes glaze over as if they stopped believing you five minutes ago.*​​*So what is it?*​​*Casa Bonita is a monstrous pink simulacrum of a Mexican mission church plopped incongruously in a strip mall in the middle of Lakewood, a Denver suburb and world capital of the banal.*​​*Within its doors, one finds a "restaurant" (you'll learn the meaning of those scare quotes when you go there) fashioned to look like that nightmare of an idyllic Mexican village you might have dreamt after a dozen tequila shots and a midnight run to Taco Bell.*​​*One stands in line and yells one's order across a counter, and within seconds one is herded to one's table, which is either behind a fake waterfall, couched within a fake hacienda, huddled 'neath a fake grass hut, all under a majestic evening sky constructed of dusty drop ceiling tiles that were spray-painted black when Carter was president.*​​*It is at once spectacular and spectacularly tacky.*​​*Every 15 minutes or so, a terrified Speedo-clad teenager appears atop the fake waterfall, and executes a clumsy, 30-foot dive into the plastic lagoon below.*​​*There are occasional roving mariachi bands traumatizing the diners as they linger over their inedible food.*​​*The "food" (the word is relative) amounts to different oozy variations of nauseating glop arranged with minimal attention to presentation on plates inexplicably heated to 1,000 degrees (Fahrenheit or Celsius, it makes no difference at this point).*​​*To call it Mexican food is an insult to both Mexicans, and food.*​​*Every table is equipped with a Naugahyde red flag, which one raises to alert one's unenthusiastic high school server to drop off a "fresh" basket of sopaipillas -- grease-soaked deep-fried airbags, properly eaten by filling them with honey and shoveling them down your gullet as palate cleansers to chase the runny, yellow liquid enchiladas you managed to choke down.*​​*Casa Bonita surges beyond "theme restaurant" into acid trip territory. If you don't have an appreciation for kitsch when you arrive, you'll have one by the time you stagger out to your car.*​​*In summary, it's heaven. I want to go back.*​
Kurt


----------



## JerseyDeb (Aug 26, 2020)

As a Jersey Girl I take exception with the characterization of the "Jersey Shore" as the worst attraction in the state.  Now if you are referring to the TV show I would have to agree. But we have some wonderful beaches and beautiful shore towns here. Not to mention Bruce Springsteen!

And "South of the Border" gets my vote over Myrtle Beach!


----------



## JudiZ (Aug 27, 2020)

Can't argue with Old Man of the Mountain as it collapsed in 2003 (as previously noted). However, it was still pretty lame before it fell. Held up with steel strapping and worked on tirelessly, it was, at best, a faux landmark viewed through binoculars for which you had to pay. Before we moved to NH, we visited the area and, honestly, as lame as the Old Man was, he wasn't nearly as awfcul as Six Gun City with (not kidding here folks) pygmy ponies and fake shoot outs, overpriced rides and attractions and terrible food. It closed in 2014 so, to my thinking, should have been the worst if we are listing things that don't exist anymore.


----------



## jpc763 (Aug 28, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> So for those who have not visited the "worst" attraction in Colorado according to this article -- a co-worker just happened to forward this on to a few of us for a good laugh.  It is actually quite accurate, as anyone who has been there can attest.  Enjoy!
> 
> *The unbelievable, gloriously appalling truth about Casa Bonita*​​*Folks from Denver are always at once dying to, and reluctant to tell you about Casa Bonita. It's not because it isn't awesome, because it is, it's that every time you start to describe it, the listener's eyes glaze over as if they stopped believing you five minutes ago.*​​*So what is it?*​​*Casa Bonita is a monstrous pink simulacrum of a Mexican mission church plopped incongruously in a strip mall in the middle of Lakewood, a Denver suburb and world capital of the banal.*​​*Within its doors, one finds a "restaurant" (you'll learn the meaning of those scare quotes when you go there) fashioned to look like that nightmare of an idyllic Mexican village you might have dreamt after a dozen tequila shots and a midnight run to Taco Bell.*​​*One stands in line and yells one's order across a counter, and within seconds one is herded to one's table, which is either behind a fake waterfall, couched within a fake hacienda, huddled 'neath a fake grass hut, all under a majestic evening sky constructed of dusty drop ceiling tiles that were spray-painted black when Carter was president.*​​*It is at once spectacular and spectacularly tacky.*​​*Every 15 minutes or so, a terrified Speedo-clad teenager appears atop the fake waterfall, and executes a clumsy, 30-foot dive into the plastic lagoon below.*​​*There are occasional roving mariachi bands traumatizing the diners as they linger over their inedible food.*​​*The "food" (the word is relative) amounts to different oozy variations of nauseating glop arranged with minimal attention to presentation on plates inexplicably heated to 1,000 degrees (Fahrenheit or Celsius, it makes no difference at this point).*​​*To call it Mexican food is an insult to both Mexicans, and food.*​​*Every table is equipped with a Naugahyde red flag, which one raises to alert one's unenthusiastic high school server to drop off a "fresh" basket of sopaipillas -- grease-soaked deep-fried airbags, properly eaten by filling them with honey and shoveling them down your gullet as palate cleansers to chase the runny, yellow liquid enchiladas you managed to choke down.*​​*Casa Bonita surges beyond "theme restaurant" into acid trip territory. If you don't have an appreciation for kitsch when you arrive, you'll have one by the time you stagger out to your car.*​​*In summary, it's heaven. I want to go back.*​
> Kurt


I have lived here for 25 years and never went to Casa Bonita! I read recently that it is closed permanently.  Another strange place was the Trail Dust Steakhouse where they would cut your tie off if you showed up with one. It is also closed.  What is it with Colorado and weird themed restaurants!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 28, 2020)

jpc763 said:


> I have lived here for 25 years and never went to Casa Bonita! I read recently that it is closed permanently.  Another strange place was the Trail Dust Steakhouse where they would cut your tie off if you showed up with one. It is also closed.  What is it with Colorado and weird themed restaurants!


Good steaks, however.  And the slide at the Westminster's location was fun for the kids and the big kids.  

I didn't know Casa Bonita closed.  I guess it's true.  Sad.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 6, 2020)

MA Plymouth Rock. Could not agree more. Never, ever make a trip to the area to visit that rock.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 6, 2020)

JudiZ said:


> Can't argue with Old Man of the Mountain as it collapsed in 2003 (as previously noted). However, it was still pretty lame before it fell. Held up with steel strapping and worked on tirelessly, it was, at best, a faux landmark viewed through binoculars for which you had to pay. Before we moved to NH, we visited the area and, honestly, as lame as the Old Man was, he wasn't nearly as awfcul as Six Gun City with (not kidding here folks) pygmy ponies and fake shoot outs, overpriced rides and attractions and terrible food. It closed in 2014 so, to my thinking, should have been the worst if we are listing things that don't exist anymore.




ha ha ha - in love the area...but even when the "old man" was there it wasn't much to see.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 6, 2020)

I do not like Fisherman’s Wharf in San Francisco. It’s too touristy for me but I must take all visitors there. It is mandatory on the tourist trail. It’s bit nicer on the Ghirardelli Square side.


----------



## isisdave (Sep 8, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm surprised about Grand Canyon.  I'm sure there are plenty of worse attractions in Arizona.



Likewise. The Canyon is stunning. How about Meteor Crater (pay to see a hole in the ground) and Anywhere in Phoenix?

At least Fisherman's Wharf SMELLS great!  And we liked the submarine and Musee Mecanique.


----------



## silentg (Sep 8, 2020)

JerseyDeb said:


> As a Jersey Girl I take exception with the characterization of the "Jersey Shore" as the worst attraction in the state.  Now if you are referring to the TV show I would have to agree. But we have some wonderful beaches and beautiful shore towns here. Not to mention Bruce Springsteen!
> 
> And "South of the Border" gets my vote over Myrtle Beach!


I agree South of the Border is worse, I like Myrtle Beach


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 13, 2020)

You mean the Alamo beat out Snake Farm in nearby New Braunfels.  Somebody clearly didn’t do their research.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 13, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Any list that includes The Grand Canyon as a worst attraction is a useless list.
> 
> For NorCal - I would say Alcatraz Island.  Beautiful island (especially sailing around it), but a Prison as a tourist trap?
> IMO
> ...


I wouldn't call Alcatraz a tourist trap.  I think it's actually quite interesting.  For my worst attraction in NorCal, I would probably pick the Napa Valley, perhaps followed by Fishermans Wharf and Cannery Row. Throw in Lombard Street, if you want.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 13, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I've got no beef with listing the gum wall for Washington.



I have to admit I like the Gum Wall and the location. 

Bill


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 13, 2020)

Wisconsin Dells lived up to its reputation this weekend. Despite canceling most events, they held automotion. 1200 cars despite heavy rain racing up and dune the strip for three days. Pretty bad motorcycle accident and lots of police calls for fights


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 14, 2020)

I found Alcatraz to be a very interesting place, didn't feel like a tourist trap at all. I really didn't see the point in Fisherman's Wharf, it was simply a place full of mediocre restaurants and overpriced shops, I have no idea why it's regarded as one of San Francisco's top attractions and a "must see".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 22, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Good steaks, however.  And the slide at the Westminster's location was fun for the kids and the big kids.
> 
> I didn't know Casa Bonita closed.  I guess it's true.  Sad.


Woohoo!  Casa Bonita will be opening again.  They have been in Lakewood for nearly 48 years.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 22, 2020)

In NH the Old Man in the Mountain Memorial
Is actually really cool and in a gorgeous setting within Franconia Notch.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 22, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> In NH the Old Man in the Mountain Memorial
> Is actually really cool and in a gorgeous setting within Franconia Notch.


I was there!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 22, 2020)

I think the dumbest attraction in CA is the Winchester Mystery House.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 22, 2020)

After going to Key West, I have determined that Southernmost Point is the worst attraction in Florida. Just a buoy where people line up to get a picture. And it isn't even the southernmost point!


----------



## Brett (Nov 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> After going to Key West, I have determined that Southernmost Point is the worst attraction in Florida. Just a buoy where people line up to get a picture. And it isn't even the southernmost point!



yes .............   I was one of those people !


----------

